# What kind of plant/ground cover is this?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Are the leaves kind of chubby? Not flat? From the picture, they look like some kind of Sedum. 

If it's a sedum, you can just dig them up. Give them to someone who gardens, or put an ad on Craig's list.


----------



## Rumpole (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree it is sedum, grows well in hot dry places.


----------



## Alliba (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I'm new to gardening and have a lot to learn. I want to get rid of this from my lawn.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You should be able to dig it up pretty easily. I don't think the roots are very deep at all.


----------

